# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный конкурс вокалистов «ПУТЁВКА К ЗВЁЗДАМ»

## птичка-величка

Победители выступают на День города Москвы.
Условия на сайте  http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

----------


## Mazaykina

> Условия на сайте


А почему к иностранцам так предвзято? :frown:

----------


## maestro116

Так-так-так. Одного не понял, когда проводится. Анкету- заявку на Ваш электронный адрес?
Марина, back in Тне USSR! А что там за предвзятость, кстати?

----------


## птичка-величка

2-6 сентября.
13. ДЛЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ в оргкомитет присылается заявка, фото, видеозапись (ссылка на видеозапись) или аудиозапись участника на адрес электронной почты: 
Vokal-solo@yandex.ru , или адрес: 
Россия, Москва, 127572, Абрамцевская ул., д.11, корп.3, кв.32. 
Получатель Величко И. А.
13.1.В заявке указываются: 
1.Ф.И.О. возраст участника, страна, город, округ. 
2.Программа выступления 
3.Носитель фонограммы 
4.Телефон мобильный, телефон домашний, адрес электронной почты . 
5.ФИО педагога по вокалу (если такой есть). 
6.Учебное заведение (если учишься или закончил) 
7.Сведения и результаты о конкурсах или выступлениях, в которых принимал участие (если принимал). 
13.2 После прослушивания записи, участник получает подтверждение или отклонение заявки на участие в конкурсе.

----------


## krumuz

Деньги в кассу - конкурс в массу :Ha:

----------


## птичка-величка

*Президент конкурса и председатель жюри*, сопрано, лауреат Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов оперных исполнителей в Италии, Греции, России,  доктор музыковедения, солистка филармонии и оркестра МЧС России  *Ирина Величка.*

*Возрастного лимита в конкурсе нет!*
*Номинации*
СОЛО, ДУЭТЫ, ТРИО, КВАРТЕТЫ, АНСАМБЛИ. 
a) Молодые таланты (до 16 лет) 
b) эстрадный вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
c) классический вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
d) фолк- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители.

*Победители  выбираются из каждой номинации!*

*Гран -При конкурса  один  победитель из всех номинаций!
*
Вокалисты, ПРОШЕДШИЕ В ФИНАЛ награждаются ДИПЛОМОМ I, II, III степени, званием ЛАУРЕАТА или ГРАН-ПРИ,(медали золото, серебро, бронза, кубки победителей), призами, подарками от спонсоров и выступают 5 сентября в концерте победителей *на открытой сцене в День города Москвы, парк Лианозово,* 
по адресу ул.Угличская, д.13 (м. Алтуфьево).

*Конкурс при поддержке*
Управы района Лианозово (СВАО)
Администрации парка Лианозово
Районного отделения партии "Единая Россия"
Accademia Musicale Pescarese (Италия) 
*Информационная поддержка* 
Управление по культуре СВАО.

*Программа* 
6.1. I тур- по записи (DVD или CD),два произведения по выбору участника. 
6.2. II тур- два произведения по выбору участника. 
6.3. Выступление участника не должно превышать 10 минут. 
6.4. Произведения исполняются под фонограмму «МИНУС». 
6.5.Бэк - вокал допускается. 
6.6.Подтанцовка допускается, как на отборочном туре, так и на концерте победителей!
*Подтанцовка не оценивается членами жюри и не влияет на оценку победителя.*
*Жюри конкурса и почётные гости* 
Известные певцы российской эстрады, профессиональные исполнители из Италии, Америки, Японии,лауреаты Международных и Всероссийских конкурсов, победители Первого Международного конкурса «Путёвка к звёздам», преподаватели по вокалу, продюсеры, представители прессы, представители власти.
*ДЛЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ* в оргкомитет присылается заявка, фото, видеозапись (ссылка на видеозапись) или аудиозапись участника на адрес электронной почты: 
Vokal-solo@yandex.ru , или адрес: 
Россия, Москва, 127572, Абрамцевская ул., д.11, корп.3, кв.32. 
Получатель Величко И.А. 
13.1.В заявке указываются: 
1.Ф.И.О. возраст участника, страна, город, округ. 
2.Программа выступления 
3.Носитель фонограммы 
4.Телефон мобильный, телефон домашний, адрес электронной почты . 
5.ФИО педагога по вокалу (если такой есть). 
6.Учебное заведение (если учишься или закончил) 
7.Сведения и результаты о конкурсах или выступлениях, в которых принимал участие (если принимал). 
13.2 После прослушивания записи, участник получает подтверждение или отклонение заявки на участие в конкурсе.

Вопросы о проживании решать лично с Ириной Величкой   
ivelichko@mail.ru

*Добавлено через 7 часов 53 минуты*
е) рок-группа
Победители  выбираются из каждой номинации!
Выбирается одна рок-группа.  Для участия в конкурсе, рок-группа до 25 августа приглашает на своё выступление или предоставляет видео с программой без монтажа на 30 минут, на носителе ДВД, участие платное, оплачивается на счёт в банке.Из всех заявленных групп выбирается одна группа  в номинацию 
ОТКРЫТИЕ ГОДА и своим выступлением закрывает конкурс "Путёвка к звёздам".

----------


## Мирна

Ирина, спасибо большое! :Ok:  :Ok:  мы очень заинтересовались - детская эстрадная вокальная студия "Цветные сны"!!  :Aga:  Но поскольку мы не из Москвы, нас интересует условия проживания, хотя бы примерно...

----------


## птичка-величка

Я могу официально забронировать Вам гостиницу, номера от 1800р.
или подумать ещё о вариантах......
пишите ivelichko@mail.ru

----------


## S. Виктор

Здесь было указано ,точнее написано,что можно по электронке отправить записи ,а мы вот отправляли на мэйл и вы сказали читайте внимательно присылайте по почте.....Так по мэйлу можно или нет ????

По почте обычной, не очень удобно.
с ув Виктор   (S@NN@)

----------


## птичка-величка

Это старые условия, сейчас по почте нельзя, все полные условия на сайте
http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

Все документы присылаются по почте!
13. ДЛЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ  до 1 сентября (включая время пересылки) на адрес 
Россия,Москва, 127572,  Абрамцевская ул., д.11 , к.3, 32
получатель Величко И.А.
с пометкой КОНКУРС  в оргкомитет присылается 
-Заявка,
В заявке указываются: 
1.Ф.И.О. возраст участника, страна, город, округ. 
2.Программа выступления 
3.Носитель фонограммы выступления второго тура (CD, MD)
4.Телефон мобильный, телефон домашний, адрес электронной почты . 
5.ФИО педагога по вокалу (если такой есть). 
6.Учебное заведение (если учишься или закончил) 
7.Сведения и результаты о конкурсах или выступлениях, в которых принимал участие (если принимал). 

-аудио или видео запись первого тура (два произведения) CD или DVD
-творческая биография
-два фото 3х4
-справка с учебного заведения или места работы (для окончивших обучение-копия диплома)
-копия паспорта (для граждан РФ 1,2,3,5 страниц)
-чистый конверт с маркой и вашим почтовым адресом( для рассылки  официального приглашения на конкурс)

13.2 После прослушивания записи, участник получает подтверждение или отклонение заявки на участие в конкурсе.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Президент конкурса и председатель жюри*, сопрано, лауреат Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов оперных исполнителей в Италии, Греции, России,  доктор музыковедения, солистка филармонии и оркестра МЧС России  *Ирина Величка.*
> 
> *Возрастного лимита в конкурсе нет!*
> *Номинации*
> СОЛО, ДУЭТЫ, ТРИО, КВАРТЕТЫ, АНСАМБЛИ. 
> a) Молодые таланты (до 16 лет) 
> b) эстрадный вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
> c) классический вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
> d) фолк- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители.
> ...


надеюсь, что теперь всё исправлено.....

----------


## птичка-величка

план мероприятия.
2 сентября , Библиотека им.Боголюбова , Сущёвская 
ул.,14.(м.Новослободская, Менделеевская)

16.00-17.00-регистрация участников конкурса.

17.00-18.00 концерт членов жюри конкурса и победителей Независимого Международного конкурса оперных исполнителей.

Пина Наполитано - лауреат Международных конкурсов пианистов,( Академия Пескары,Италия)

Джон Клемент Андрерсон -пианист, дирижёр, продюсер (США)

Ирина Величка -сопрано, лауреат Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов, президент конкурса (Россия) и др.

18.00-19.00 ЖЕРЕБЬЁВКА УЧАСТНИКОВ КОНКУРСА.

3 сентября (место проведения в процессе переговоров)
10.00- 19.00 - репетиция и отборочный тур конкурсантов
4 сентября 
10.00-19.00 - продолжение отборочного тура.

5 сентября (День города Москвы)
17.00 -18.00 концерт победителей Первого Международного конкурса "Путёвка к звёздам", главная сцена парка Лианозово,
Угличская, 13.(м.Алтуфьево, СВАО)
18.00 -20.30 Церемония награждения и концерт победителей Международного конкурса "Путёвка к звёздам"
21.00-22.00 выступление РОК- ГРУППЫ, номинация ОТКРЫТИЕ ГОДА. и закрытие конкурса.

----------


## Katrinagape

_Скажите пожалуйста, если мы хотим учавствовать в 3-ёх наминациях- есть льготы на оплату 2ой и 3 й  50%_ ? Спасибо.   :flower:

----------


## sekvencia

Уважаемая Ирина! Большое спасибо за конкурс и подробную информацию о нем. Какой вступительный взнос для номинации "Эстрадный вокал.Непрофессиональные исполнители",как его оплатить,можно ли принимать участие в 2 номинациях,есть ли эстрадные дуэты,может ли повторяться программа в 1 и 2 турах...Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Витка

Президент конкурса и председатель жюри, сопрано, лауреат Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов оперных исполнителей в Италии, Греции, России,  доктор музыковедения, солистка филармонии и оркестра МЧС России  Ирина Величка.



Международный центр "Империя Вокала"

	Конкурс при поддержке ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВА МОСКВЫ



       *Комиссии по культуре и массовым коммуникациям Московской городской Думы.
       *Комитета общественных связей города Москвы.
       *Департамента семейной и молодёжной политики г. Москвы.
       *Управление по культуре СВАО г.Москвы.
       *Управы района Лианозово (СВАО) г.Москвы.
       *Администрации парка Лианозово г.Москвы.
       *Accademia Musicale Pescarese (Италия).

Условия конкурса 




Для спонсоров и меценатов, которые неравнодушны к  вокалу  и готовы помочь в подготовке к конкурсу                                                  
название  ИП  ВЕЛИЧКО И. А.
счёт № 40802810438050001816
Акционерный коммерческий Сберегательный банк РФ
( открытое акционерное общество),
Марьинорощинское отделение №7981 Сбербанк России ОАО
Почтовый адрес 127576, гМосква, ул.Череповецкая, д20
БИК:044525225 ИНН: 7707083893
ОКПО:02751615, ОКВЭД:65.12
КПП:775001001, ОГРН:1027700132195
Корр.счёт банка в валюте РФ:30101810400000000225
ЦЕЛЬ:  Деньги за конкурс "Путёвка к звёздам"

1.В конкурсе могут принять участие вокалисты ВСЕХ ВОЗРАСТОВ, как профессиональные исполнители, так и не профессиональные исполнители, независимо от места проживания!
(Москва, Моск. область, города России, ближнее и дальнее зарубежье).

2. Вокалисты, ПРОШЕДШИЕ В ФИНАЛ награждаются ДИПЛОМОМ I, II, III степени,медалью (золото, серебро, бронза), званием ЛАУРЕАТА или ГРАН-ПРИ, призами, подарками от наших спонсоров и выступают 5 сентября в концерте победителей на открытой сцене в День города Москвы, парк Лианозово,
по адресу ул.Угличская, д.13 (м. Алтуфьево).

3.Педагоги вокалистов, получившие звание Лауреата и Гран-при награждаются ДИПЛОМАМИ.

4.Участники, НЕ ПРОШЕДШИЕ в финал получают ДИПЛОМ .
ВНИМАНИЕ!
Участники , которые прошли в финал и стали победителями ОБЯЗАНЫ принять участие в концерте победителей, который состоится сразу после награждения.
Победители, непринявшие участие в концерте по какой либо причине, ЛИШАЮТСЯ ЗВАНИЯ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЯ.
Все победители ОБЯЗАНЫ присутствовать до  окончания концерта победителей, что бы принять участие в закрытии конкурса, после чего начинает выступление рок-группа  номинации ОТКРЫТИЕ ГОДА.

5. НОМИНАЦИИ
СОЛО, ДУЭТЫ, ТРИО, КВАРТЕТЫ, АНСАМБЛИ.
a) Молодые таланты (до 16 лет) -это номинация для детей, остальные номинации кому за 16 лет.
b) эстрадный вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители.
c) классический вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители.
d) фолк- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители.
е) рок-группа
Победители  выбираются из каждой номинации!
Выбирается одна рок-группа.  Для участия в конкурсе, рок-группа до 25 августа приглашает на своё выступление или предоставляет видео с программой без монтажа на 30 минут, на носителе ДВД, участие платное, оплачивается на счёт в банке.Из всех заявленных групп выбирается одна группа  в номинацию
ОТКРЫТИЕ ГОДА и своим выступлением закрывает конкурс "Путёвка к звёздам".
Гран -При конкурса  один  победитель из всех номинаций!

6. Программа
6.1. I тур- по записи (DVD или CD),два произведения по выбору участника.
6.2. II тур- два произведения по выбору участника.
6.3. Выступление участника не должно превышать 10 минут.
6.4. Произведения исполняются под фонограмму «МИНУС».
6.5.Бэк - вокал допускается.
6.6.Подтанцовка допускается, как на отборочном туре, так и на концерте победителей!
Подтанцовка не оценивается членами жюри и не влияет на оценку победителя.
7.Организационный взнос
ВНИМАНИЕ!
Участие в первом туре НЕ ОПЛАЧИВАЕТСЯ.
оплачивается ВТОРОЙ ТУР  по прибытии , на счёт в банке Москвы или наличными перед регистрацией.
7.1. для жителей России и стран СНГ
a) солисты -2000р.
b) дуэты, трио -2500р.
c) квартеты, квинтеты - 3000р.
d) коллективы, количество участников более 5 человек- 5000р.
е) участие рок-группы -1.000 р (с группы)
7.2.для иностранных участников
a) солисты -100 евро.
b) дуэты, трио-150 евро.
c) квартеты, квинтеты -200 евро.
d) коллективы, количество участников более 5 человек-300евро
7.3.Взнос оплачивается исполнителями наличными деньгами по прибытию на конкурс при регистрации или через реквизиты на счёт.
7.4.В случае отказа кандидата от участия в конкурсе документы, вступительный взнос после регистрации не возвращаются.

8. Жюри конкурса и почётные гости
8.1.Известные певцы российской эстрады, профессиональные исполнители из Италии, Америки, Японии,лауреаты Международных и Всероссийских конкурсов, победители Первого Международного конкурса «Путёвка к звёздам», преподаватели по вокалу, продюсеры, представители прессы, представители власти.

9.Оценки выставляются за
9.1 Вокальные данные, качество голоса
9.2.Чистота интонации
9.3.Музыкальность исполнения произведения
9.4.Артистизм
9.5.Правильность подобранной программы (соответствие возможностей и желания исполнителя)
9.6.Техничность, сложность программы
9.7.Культура исполнения

10.При спорных вопросах обсуждения участников, решающее право голоса остаётся за председателем жюри.

11. ЖЮРИ ИМЕЕТ ПРАВО
11.1.Присуждать, не присуждать и делить ГРАН-ПРИ.
11.2.Присваивать звание ЛАУРЕАТА.
11.3.Наградить дипломами преподавателей солистов получивших звание Гран-при и Лауреата.
11.4.Выбрать одно произведение из двух заявленных для прослушивания в конкурсе.
11.5.Снять второе произведение после прослушивания первого.
11.6. Снять кандидатуру исполнителя с обсуждения, если участник не уложился в лимит времени.
11.7.Снизить балл или же прекратить выступление за плохое качество фонограммы «минус».

12. ЦЕЛЬ КОНКУРСА
12.1.Поиск талантливых исполнителей по всему миру.
12.2.Осуществление культурного взоимодействия представителями разных стран.
12.3.Укрепление дружественных связей .
12.4.Возможность обмена творческими достижениями.
12.5.Повышение уровня исполнительского мастерства вокалистов посредством мастер - классов ведущих педагогов России.
12.6.Развитие творческих контактов.
12.7.Возможность победителям конкурса показать себя на большой сцене Лианозовского парка (награждение и концерт лауреатов в День города).
12.8.Реальная помощь лауреатам конкурса в продвижении на профессиональную сцену, участие в концертах на различных сценах города.

13. ДЛЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ  до 1 сентября (включая время пересылки) на адрес
Россия,Москва, 127572,  Абрамцевская ул., д.11 , к.3, 32
получатель Величко И.А.
с пометкой КОНКУРС  в оргкомитет присылается
-Заявка,
В заявке указываются:
1.Ф.И.О. возраст участника, страна, город, округ.
2.Программа выступления
3.Носитель фонограммы выступления второго тура (CD, MD)
4.Телефон мобильный, телефон домашний, адрес электронной почты .
5.ФИО педагога по вокалу (если такой есть).
6.Учебное заведение (если учишься или закончил)
7.Сведения и результаты о конкурсах или выступлениях, в которых принимал участие (если принимал).

-аудио или видео запись первого тура (два произведения) CD или DVD
-творческая биография
-два фото 3х4
-справка с учебного заведения или места работы (для окончивших обучение-копия диплома)
-копия паспорта (для граждан РФ 1,2,3,5 страниц)
-чистый конверт с маркой и вашим почтовым адресом( для рассылки  официального приглашения на конкурс)

13.2 После прослушивания записи, участник получает подтверждение или отклонение заявки на участие в конкурсе.

13.3. Для участия в конкурсе РОК-ГРУППА  ПРИСЫЛАЕТ ЗАЯВКУ
  на адрес
Россия,Москва, 127572,  Абрамцевская ул., д.11 , к.3, 32
получатель Величко И.А.
В заявке указываются:
1.Название группы и фамилии каждого участника группы, страна, город, округ.
2.Программа выступления.
3.Райдер для выступления.
4.Телефон мобильный, телефон домашний, адрес электронной почты, сайт (если есть)
5.Творческая биография группы.
6.Образование участников группы.
7.Сведения и результаты о конкурсах или выступлениях, в которых принимала группа участие (если принимала).
8.Видео запись ( если нет возможности пригласить на живое выступление
9.Фото группы со всеми участниками.
10.Копия паспортов (для граждан РФ 1,2,3,5 страниц)
11.Чистый конверт с маркой и вашим почтовым адресом( для рассылки  официального приглашения на конкурс)
12.Квитанция об оплате.

14. ЖЮРИ ИМЕЕТ ПРАВО
14.1.Присуждать, не присуждать и делить ГРАН-ПРИ.
14.2.Присваивать звание ЛАУРЕАТА.
14.4.Снять кандидатуру исполнителя с обсуждения, если участник не уложился в лимит времени.
14.5.Снизить балл или же прекратить выступление солиста за плохое качество фонограммы минус.
Вопрос о проживании иногородних конкурсантов решать лично с Ириной Величкой ivelichko@mail.ru

план мероприятия.
2 сентября , Библиотека им.Боголюбова , Сущёвская
ул.,14.(м.Новослободская, Менделеевская)

16.00-17.00-регистрация участников конкурса.

17.00-18.00 концерт членов жюри конкурса и победителей Независимого Международного конкурса оперных исполнителей.

Пина Наполитано - лауреат Международных конкурсов пианистов,( Академия Пескары,Италия)

Джон Клемент Андрерсон -пианист, дирижёр, продюсер (США)

Ирина Величка -сопрано, лауреат Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов, президент конкурса (Россия) и др.

3 сентября (место проведения в процессе переговоров)
10.00- 19.00 - репетиция и отборочный тур конкурсантов
4 сентября
10.00-19.00 - продолжение отборочного тура.

5 сентября (День города Москвы)
17.00 -18.00 концерт победителей Первого Международного конкурса "Путёвка к звёздам", главная сцена парка Лианозово,
Угличская, 13.(м.Алтуфьево, СВАО)
18.00 -20.30 Церемония награждения и концерт победителей Международного конкурса "Путёвка к звёздам"
21.00-22.00 выступление РОК- ГРУППЫ, номинация ОТКРЫТИЕ ГОДА. и закрытие конкурса.                                 

Пресса о победителях конкурса

    * Екатерина Яковлева (Москва)
    * Гран-При Доминика (Белорусь)
    * Лауреат конкурса Татьяна Силодорова (Петербург)
    * Светлана Павлова Гран-При (Уфа)
    * Певица Мира (Москва), клип
    * Евгения Чечило (Белорусь)

http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

----------


## мусяня

*Витка*,
 Вита,такая темка была,поэтому я объединила обе. :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*мусяня*, зря объединяла, можешь моё сообщение удалить... тут всё таки тема организатора :))) Она лучше обо всё расскажет.

----------


## Skadi

*птичка-величка*,
Ирина, очень интересно было узнать о конкурсе "Путёвка к звёздам"!
Хотим принять участие! Ознакомились с условиями конкурса. Успеем ли мы с заявкой, если пошлём в понедельник, 24 августа??

----------


## птичка-величка

3й Международный конкурс вокалистов «Путёвка к звёздам» 

Конкурс посвящён 65- летию Великой Победы. 

30-4 сентября 2010. 

полные условия на сайте: http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/ 

8(495) 645-60-13 
8-909-914-41-85 
VOKAL-SOLO@YANDEX.RU

НОМИНАЦИИ 
Соло: 
а) эстрадный вокал 
б) классический вокал 
в) фольклор 
г) молодые таланты (дети до 14 лет) 
д) моя песня (оценивается песня, а не исполнитель) 
е) рок-группа 

Дуэты, Трио.Победители выбираются из каждой номинации! 


Подача заявок с 1 мая по 25 августа 2010.

----------


## Mazaykina

*птичка-величка*,
 Темы  объединила. Не стоит каждый год открывать новую. На конкурс- одна тема.
 И хотелось бы все-таки результаты увидеть с прошлых ваших конкурсов: видео, аудио, мнения.  И потенциальным участникам будет лучше- посмотрят уровень выступающих, продумают свой репертуар. А приходить раз в полгода и давать рекламу своих конкурсов- это не совсем верно, мы ж не портал рекламных объявлений.

----------


## птичка-величка

здравствуйте!
жаль, что объединили....там разные условия и человек посмотрит старые и может не увидеть новые........можноли тогда вообще убрать старые условия?
Как мне разместить здесь фотографии с прошлого конкурса, в каком разделе?
Я редко бываю на форумах, мало времени сорри......

----------


## птичка-величка

одна из победителей детской номинации Ольга Тимошенко:
http://video.mail.ru/bk/mashaenergy/62/79.html

моё интервью
http://brilliancehouse.at.ua/news/2009-08-10-43

----------


## птичка-величка

блог, в котором выложены и фото с прошлого конкурса и пресса.
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/ivelichko/...9&type_filter=

----------


## птичка-величка

*Skadi*,
 слишком поздно увидела ваше объявление...........простие, редко здесь бываю.....

----------


## птичка-величка

на сайте также появились фотографии с прошлого конкурса.
http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

----------


## птичка-величка

ссылка на изображение, размер: 131 кбайт, 512 x 768 точек

----------


## птичка-величка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1457770m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1454698.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1442410m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1502829m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1494637m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1483373m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1477229m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1482349m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1469037m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1472109m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1459821m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1462893.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## птичка-величка

полные условия на сайте: http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/
8-909-914-41-85

УЧАСТНИКИ

Принимают участие певцы всех возрастов из городов России, Ближнего и Дальнего зарубежья. Профессиональные исполнители и Любители, обладающие вокальными данными.
*Учащиеся общеобразовательных и музыкальных школ, вокальных студий, центров дополнительного образования, студенты училищ, ВУЗов, дошкольники, а так же работники любых специальностей; 

НОМИНАЦИИ

1) Эстрадный вокал 
2) Классический вокал 
3) Фольклор
4) Ансамбль (дуэты, трио и пр.)
5) Моя песня (оцениваются авторы песни  и исполнитель)
6) Служу России (в номинации принимают участие военнослужащие или сотрудники, работающие в военных структурах)

-до 13 лет, включительно
 7) Молодые таланты 

ПРОГРАММА 

Участники всех номинаций, кроме номинации «Моя песня» исполняют 3 произведения по выбору участника без перерыва и переодевания. Выступление участников не имеет временного ограничения.
Участники номинации «Моя песня» исполняют одно произведение, которое участвует в конкурсе.
* Допускается исполнение программы на отборочном туре  без сценических костюмов
(наличие сменной обуви обязательно).
*Программа исполняется под фонограмму «минус».

----------

